# NAV functions



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

My M3 is on order - actually just waiting for the allocation so I have time to finalize my order. In trying to decide get the NAV, I have several questions. 

The dealer does not have a vehicle with a NAV but I bought the manual for reference and have read it three times. Without an actual unit to play with, it is difficult to figure out some of the functions. If the answer is in the manual, just refer me to the page.

1) Does it show actual (not average) speed?
2) Is there a simple compass function - for instance a moving arrow or just a letter ilustration showing NE or E etc? 
3) The illustration on page 33 top middle shows a North oriented screen. Refering to the actual map portion of the screen, there is a N arrow in the upper left (North oriented screen), a small arrow pointing NW (I assume current position) in the lower middle, and a large arrow pointing N in the upper right corner. What is the function of this large arrow pointing N? (I am not refering to the 'giant' arrow showing in the right portion of the split screen) The left illustration on page 34 shows this arrow in a NE position with a symbol to the right of it which I have no idea what it is.
4) If I do not want to enter a destination, can the display just show an updating map of current position as on page 41? In other words, is a destination mandatory?

Sorry for the simple questions - the manual is clearer for more complex functions. Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

> 1) Does it show actual (not average) speed?


No. Average speed only on the OBC functions.



> 2) Is there a simple compass function - for instance a moving arrow or just a letter ilustration showing NE or E etc?


Yes. There's a small arrow showing North on the top right hand corner of the map screen if you're in the North oriented map, or a small rotating arrow like a compass if you're in the direction of travel oriented map. You HAVE to be on the map screen to see it...No simple compass function.



> 3) The illustration on page 33 top middle shows a North oriented screen. Refering to the actual map portion of the screen, there is a N arrow in the upper left (North oriented screen), a small arrow pointing NW (I assume current position) in the lower middle, and a large arrow pointing N in the upper right corner. What is the function of this large arrow pointing N? (I am not refering to the 'giant' arrow showing in the right portion of the split screen) The left illustration on page 34 shows this arrow in a NE position with a symbol to the right of it which I have no idea what it is.


Your description is very confusing. Any possibility you can capture those images and post/attach them here? My limited brain power on a Monday morning fails to decipher your question.



> 4) If I do not want to enter a destination, can the display just show an updating map of current position as on page 41? In other words, is a destination mandatory?


Yes. It's the last function on the Navigation feature "Show current location". Select the street map feature and it'll show you a map, no desination white line, and a small arrow indicating your location.


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thank you for the reply. It is really appreciated.

Unfortunately, my scanned image did not post (using Browse) probably because the file was too large. I will attempt to post it later.

Thanks again.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

SWM3 said:


> *
> 1) Does it show actual (not average) speed?
> *


I just wanted to add a useless tidbit: it will show your velocity in meters/second and degrees if you drop into service mode. Not that you would do that very often, but it's there. 

--SONET


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: NAV functions*



SONET said:


> *I just wanted to add a useless tidbit: it will show your velocity in meters/second and degrees if you drop into service mode. Not that you would do that very often, but it's there.
> 
> --SONET *


Service mode reverts back to operation mode everytime you turn off the car though, and it's a couple of key strokes to get to the service mode.

But yeah, you can get a lot of interesting data by just entering the test mode in the instrument cluster and the service mode in the Nav system.


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

Showings actual meters/second will be useful to see how accurate the speedometer is. My favorite conversion site:

http://www.flash.net/~lorint/lorin/convert.htm

Every so often I get turned around in the vast space out here in the Southwest, so having the ability to find out where I am and the direction of travel (without a previously input destination) is invaluable. The NAV will be ordered.

Which arrow does what will wait until I have the actual unit.

Thanks again.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: NAV functions*



SONET said:


> *it will show your velocity in meters/second and degrees if you drop into service mode.*


It has the data, it just doesn't present it to you in a useful manner (one of the enhanced functions with the NAV is the ability to set a speed alarm at any speed you want, and if you go faster than that it will tell you). But I'm pretty sure that is part of the enhanced OBC function and if you had a LCD without NAV (not orderable, but possible) it would still work.


----------



## ptung168 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Premium Package Necessary?*

Can you get the Nav without the Premium Package? It seems like BMW website says that if you want NAV, you must order Premium Package. Is the Nav REALLY WORTH 1800? What else can it do besides tell you where you are and how to get to your destination?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Only you can decide whether or not it is 'worth' $1800. Do you often drive into 'new' areas? I do because of my business, so it is worth it for me. It saves me travel time (which I don't usually charge for), which translates into more time that I can be available for paid work. :bigpimp: Another thing to consider - can you think of better things to do with that $1800? I knew it was going to save me time, and time is money so it just made sense. It isn't the best Nav unit out there, but I have found it to function pretty well overall. And best of all it's integrated into the car quite nicely.

It can do a few other things aside from tell you where you are and how to reach a destination. It can tell you where the nearest gas station/BMW center/restaurant/hotel/post office/etc. is. Which comes in handy sometimes, but most could probably live without it (I imagine you could just stop and ask someone  :lmao: ). You can choose alternate routes to your destination, which is helpful if you get stuck in gridlock traffic. I use it quite often to find alternate routes even when a destination isn't being mapped just by glancing at it as I drive. You could do that with a map, but having it right in front of you on a screen telling you your present location is very convenient IMHO. 

I suggest you do a search for 'navi' here - there have been many discussions that address your questions good points on the pros/cons of Navi.

I don't know about MY2003, but the MY2002 cars could be ordered with Navi but no PP. And I wouldn't trust the configurator on the BMW site, it isn't always correct. 

Good luck!

--SONET


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

SONET said:


> I don't know about MY2003, but the MY2002 cars could be ordered with Navi but no PP. And I wouldn't trust the configurator on the BMW site, it isn't always correct.


I called BMWNA and 'Tony' confirmed that in order to get NAV, one had to order the Premium Package. In my case, I want the cloth seat inserts for the sunny climate where I live. Unfortunately, the BMW website also prevents ordering the cloth inserts with the Premium Pkg even though I want the moonroof and power seats.

I asked Tony how can I get the NAV and Premium Pkg WITH cloth inserts, and he replied that the dealer may know how to do that. Of course, the dealer did not know anything about this.

Anyone know the code or trick to getting cloth inserts AND Premium AND NAV?

Thanks.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like a question for "Ask Shafer".


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

cloth seats and PP/nav? Order the new HP package, instead of the M3.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

or see if you can order through bmw individual


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

*nav with premium package*

Wow, BMWNA actually told you that you have to order PP with Nav???

Before i had my car, i had been "building" it on the website frequently. And just a month or so before i put the order in, they came up with the "Must have Premium Package" disclaimer when you select the nav. I really REALLY did not want the premium package, and was a little worried that my dealer was gonna tell me i had to. But when i told him, he said NOTHING about that. He put the order in, and didnt think twice about. And nothing was "special order" on my invoice. Im guessing its not a big deal.

As for the cloth seats...:dunno: There is a special code for that option, but with PP i dunno. Shafer would though.


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Looks like a question for "Ask Shafer". *


Done.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18734


----------

